# Thoughts on precise 0.75



## skropi

The precise 0.75 yellow I ordered arrived. I went on to cut a band set, 19/14 taper, at my usual 500% elongation. 
I didn't expect what happened. The draw weight is double that if 0.8 gzk tapered 18/12...... I mean come on guys, I understand an elastic being stiffer, but this....this is unshootable like that. 
The power is extreme, flat trajectory to 15 meters, and maybe more, haven't tried.
What gives now? Should I cut some bands thinner, let's say 15/10, or use a larger active length? What is the correct way to go about it? I already cut a strio 18cm long, so I can't get much more active length than 15cm. 
Any advice welcome.

Edit" just measured the thickness. It's not 0.75, as advertised, but 0.84 thick....that should explain a lot I guess.


----------



## The Norseman

WOW! That’s a problem. Who did you order from?


----------



## skropi

From the piaoyu store. They are generally very reliable though. You think it may be counterfeit?


----------



## mattwalt

I'd cut narrower - maybe do 10-12mm straights?


----------



## skropi

Listen now to what happened. They stretch A LOT. Took them out, measured again, and sure enough they settled to 0.76, and they are longer now. I don't know if they will stretch any more though. I cut them 16/11 and added 5mm to the active length. They still pull 1kg more than gzk 0/8 and their power is extreme. 
It's early to make a final judgement, but for now they seem more suitable for hunting than target shooting.


----------



## skropi

Gzk definitely has the better formula. I don't know about longevity yet, but consistency is with gzk's side. 
The only thing they got right on the box is the logo. I am really "precise" with them.
Oh well, they have a learning curve, as every band has I guess.
I will not be ordering this thickness again though, next time I will get either the 0.7 or the 0.65 precise. 
I am still waiting for gzk 0.72 to arrive though. 
I really need to find a latex that will be my main choice and stop experimenting. I hope gzk 0.72 will deliver.


----------



## Ibojoe

I had to cut precise much longer. They're stiff and don't last long. You'll like the GZK .72. It's much more pleasurable to shoot. Good luck


----------



## skropi

Ibojoe said:


> I had to cut precise much longer. They're stiff and don't last long. You'll like the GZK .72. It's much more pleasurable to shoot. Good luck


It is fast, I give it that. But having to add 1-1.5cm active length is something I don't like. 
0.75 and it acts like 1mm gzk...go figure.
Good thing I've ordered only one roll, but 2 rolls gzk 0.72 ????
When I get home I'll cut a 16/12 taper, increase the active 1 cm, and tomorrow we'll see how it'll behave.


----------



## treefork

I recently ordered the Precise .75 and .7 mm from Snipersling Slingshots . I have only started shooting the .7 mm . I have noticed exactly what you described . What I'm doing is down sizing the taper . This also allowed a reduced band length . ( More stretch to narrower band width ) It seems pretty good so far . I haven't even been through one band set so I need to continue to shoot and keep an open mind . Using a narrower band can be a possible advantage . I bought a total of four rolls so we will see . In any case its seems like a good product so far . Just different . Possibly better ? We shall see in time .


----------



## Northerner

I haven't tried the heavier Precise but I do enjoy the .40mm Apple Green and .55mm Yellow. I even ordered a second roll of Yellow that arrived a couple of days ago. The Yellow works great with .177" to 3/8" steel. The Apple Green seems sweet with .177" to 5/16".

I made the same mistake that you did when I started with the Apple Green. I wanted more power so went doubles with the thin .40mm material. It was a beast to draw and the power was not great. I changed to 7/8" x 5/8" singles and it was better but still a bit stiff. I'm now down to 3/4" x 1/2" and it feels like a different band. The draw weight is way down and speed is good. You can read the review for details.

The Precise Yellow doesn't seem to stack much at all. When I want reasonable power I shoot 6 1/2" length and draw it to 32". This sends 5/16" steel at 244 fps and 3/8" at 212 fps with a 9.5 lb draw weight. Band life is good.

Possibly you are still figuring out the Precise bands. Don't assume that even thicknesses with GZK will be identical in performance. You likely have to cut narrow with the .75mm. As was mentioned, try 12mm straights (1/2") or 16/8 or 17/9. Try going skinny at the pouch end. Your original 19/14 cut is higher than any suggested by DanKung.

A band that requires a different cut isn't necessarily inferior. You just have to figure it out. I'm looking forward to reading your results and the comparison to the .72mm GZK.


----------



## Ibojoe

I did notice that the Chinese video that gzks been posting seems to show them using the yellow .55


----------



## skropi

What I think it's the case, is that precise is simply much more dense. If that's true, then I suppose it's of higher quality. 
I will try a 14/12 taper, at 500% elongation and see what happens.
Treefork, please do share your results, if you find a good setup for 3/8 steel.


----------



## treefork

skropi said:


> What I think it's the case, is that precise is simply much more dense. If that's true, then I suppose it's of higher quality.
> I will try a 14/12 taper, at 500% elongation and see what happens.
> Treefork, please do share your results, if you find a good setup for 3/8 steel.


I'm currently using the .7mm but the results should be close . I cut a 1/2 " x 3/8" for my first try. This is sending the 3/8" steel very nice at 10 meters . I would say that even a bit smaller cut for the .75mm yellow thickness . That chart above looks pretty good also . I will be testing the yellow .75 mm soon . I will let you know .


----------



## skropi

treefork said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think it's the case, is that precise is simply much more dense. If that's true, then I suppose it's of higher quality.
> I will try a 14/12 taper, at 500% elongation and see what happens.
> Treefork, please do share your results, if you find a good setup for 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently using the .7mm but the results should be close . I cut a 1/2 " x 3/8" for my first try. This is sending the 3/8" steel very nice at 10 meters . I would say that even a bit smaller cut for the .75mm yellow thickness . That chart above looks pretty good also . I will be testing the yellow .75 mm soon . I will let you know .
Click to expand...

Thanks Treefork, greatly appreciated.
Two things I've found out about precise and......band cutting in general....
First, DONT make bandsets when you return home from work, tired, late at night, just DON'T. I made one last night after work, and I wanted to use Treefork's measurements. What I ended up with was a bandset tapered 19/11....after I tested the draw weight, it dawned on me to check his post, and yeah, I was....."slightly" off ???? 
Anyway, this bandset has 5kg draw weight, and it chugs 3/8 steel at hunting speeds, we are talking extreme power here. I will keep it and shoot it to failure, just to see the longevity of precise with such a drastic taper.
Second thing I've learned, and I suppose it goes for every band, is.....pre-stretch! Yep, stretch them near maximum s few times before you tie them to the pouch and mark for active length. 
I cut my strips 18cm long, and after stretching them a bit, they became......18.5cm.... Half a cm may not seem much, but when they stretch during shooting, and most probably unevenly, it may be cause of inconsistencies. Keep in mind I don't shoot cans, so every little bit counts. I guess that this is true for every latex out there, but not sure yet.


----------



## skropi

Shot about 150-180 shots till now. Took the bands out to measure, and voila, they stretched another half cm, for a grand total of 1cm from when freshly cut. Re-attached with a corrected length, my accuracy improved immediately, not hugely, but enough to be noticeable. 
I dont know what to think of this. Is it probable that they simply don't like a 500% elongation? 
If I add 2cm to the active length, and take it from 15cm to 17, there is a possibility they won't stretch as much and retain their form, who knows? 
Performance wise they are super fast, no worries there. But I do need to make them behave consistently. 
It's also possible that ALL bands behave like that, and I just noticed. This ocularis system makes it too easy to take out the bands and put them on again ????


----------



## skropi

Stopped today's practice early because it's cold and because I got 7/10 on the 4cm target. Counted the shots, 166 total, and no visible tears on the bands. Speed is extreme in 15°c or 59°f for my fellow Americans.
So, in about 130 shots, the bands stretched 1cm. I did shoot better than in months though, even with the heavy draw, but we all know it's not the bands, but me correcting them whenever I realized that a change of posture is necessary to hit the target. Up till now, whenever that happened, I thought that I was at fault, but now I know 1000% that I have the basics down, and when I need to change something up, or get a flyer, the bands are at fault. Guys, this is because I take a highly technical approach to shooting, doing exactly the same to the millimeter. so I can't adjust easily to slight band variations. When I shoot instinctively it's much easier to shoot with half a band though, but I am a bit less consistent overall, so I need to figure out a band setup that will give me the best results.
Many of you will wonder why I would go to such lengths, as I don't compete, but my answer is that even if I don't compete, every practice shot I take, is a shot I imagine taking while competing alongside all the top shooters I admire. That's fun for me, even though I get very anxious and nervous during practice because I actually convince myself of the fantasy. That's probably the reason I shoot better and more relaxed when in company of better shooters. 
God, even I get tired of my rumblings sometimes ???? sorry guys ????


----------



## Kalevala

skropi said:


> Stopped today's practice early because it's cold, 15°c or 59°f for my fellow Americans.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sounds like normal Finnish summer 

Sorry skropi, I had to


----------



## Northerner

The 19/11 at 5kg draw weight sounds like a reasonable bandset to shoot. You could even cut a 1mm strip off the edge to give you 18/10 and see how it performs. You might get it to stretch a little more with less draw weight. Then go down another mm to 17/9 and test. You can do it all with the same bandset.


----------



## treefork

I broke open the .75 mm yellow and cut a 1/2 " x 3/8 " with a small bb pouch for my 38 " draw length . Working very well . Smooth , quiet and fast . I was shooting 3/8 " steel it at 66 feet . Nice flight . So with that I know I'm in the ball park . Not claiming optimal but very good set . Always trust your instinct with slingshot related issues . :thumbsup:


----------



## skropi

@Northerner
The tapers are easy to figure out, the active length is what bothers me because the bands stretch and stay elongated after a few shots.

@Treefork
Yeah, only now, after 6-7 months, I started recognising that I have to heed my instinct sometimes, and the results are pretty good 
Oh, for your 38" inch draw, how much active length are you using?


----------



## treefork

RE skropi

Using 8 inches active . Still quite a bit of stretch remaining . I could go shorter and pick up more speed .


----------



## JPD-Madrid

As i stated at Amazon detail page,Precise is too famous in China. there are too many countfeits at aliexpress.

If this happened with you at Amazon, it is quite easy to get a refund. you even dont need contact the seller.

if you like the white one, leave me a message i can offer you a low price because Amazon reports me this color is excessive on stock.



skropi said:


> From the piaoyu store. They are generally very reliable though. You think it may be counterfeit?


----------



## skropi

JPD-Madrid said:


> As i stated at Amazon detail page,Precise is too famous in China. there are too many countfeits at aliexpress.
> 
> If this happened with you at Amazon, it is quite easy to get a refund. you even dont need contact the seller.
> 
> if you like the white one, leave me a message i can offer you a low price because Amazon reports me this color is excessive on stock.
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the piaoyu store. They are generally very reliable though. You think it may be counterfeit?
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure it's the original. Isnt the real one stinky like long dead fish?
Anyway, I will be ordering some more from you, but later, right now I have too much latex


----------



## skropi

Guys, I followed Treefork's example. I cut a 14/11 taper, a bit wider than his, to accommodate my shorter draw, and used a bit more active length, 16cm instead of 15.2. 
Light draw, and EXTREME speed. I mean, it's really more than necessary for targets at 10m, so I like it ???? Thanks Treefork!
Not sure about longevity yet, and still on the fence about their habit of stretching, but we'll see.


----------



## stevekt

I tried Precise 0.7 mm red. It was a pretty hard pull compared to the same cut of other rubber types I frequently use.


----------



## skropi

stevekt said:


> I tried Precise 0.7 mm red. It was a pretty hard pull compared to the same cut of other rubber types I frequently use.


I believe it's because it's denser though. We should compare weight by volume, to see if there's really more material per square cm, but I don't know how to do it with any accuracy.
If it really is denser, then we simply get more rubber for our money  If not, then we simply get stiffer rubber for our money ????


----------



## stevekt

skropi said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Precise 0.7 mm red. It was a pretty hard pull compared to the same cut of other rubber types I frequently use.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's because it's denser though. We should compare weight by volume, to see if there's really more material per square cm, but I don't know how to do it with any accuracy.
> If it really is denser, then we simply get more rubber for our money  If not, then we simply get stiffer rubber for our money ????
Click to expand...

I have a postal scale at work. I can compare weights of equal size pieces.


----------



## skropi

stevekt said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Precise 0.7 mm red. It was a pretty hard pull compared to the same cut of other rubber types I frequently use.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's because it's denser though. We should compare weight by volume, to see if there's really more material per square cm, but I don't know how to do it with any accuracy.
> If it really is denser, then we simply get more rubber for our money  If not, then we simply get stiffer rubber for our money ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a postal scale at work. I can compare weights of equal size pieces.
Click to expand...

If you did it, it would be great! It will definitely give an answer to the heavier draw weight, which isn't necessarily bad, as we can adjust with a narrower cut. If it does turn out to be denser, it will be all I will be using.


----------



## skropi

As we all know, precise came up with version 3 of their product line.
I checked with Wu Jim, and the formula isn't the same. 
Now, what got me hooked to precise, is the difference in formula. 0.75 being way stronger than 1mm from other companies, can only mean that it was a quality band. This just meant that instead of 0.7 one should go for 0.6 for example.
I don't know what the new formula will be like, but my best guess is that it will follow suit to the other latex's out there. I simply don't like this, as I don't like the change, because it throws my setups off. Maybe I am wrong, and this new formula will be even better, but a company is always seeking profit, so it's not likely that they will be offering better quality, and keep in mind that version 2 is already out of production.

I have a Theraband gold bandset which I will downsize as it is 25/20 cut, and will see if it works satisfactorily. If it does, then I may go back to it. It's only 6€ per meter anyway, a bit more expensive than Chinese latex, for sure, but at least it will be consistently what it is. 
New tbg is 0.56 approximately, which is somewhat of a middle ground, so I expect I can shoot from 3/8, to 5/16 steel long draw, with a narrower cut.
All this if this bandset gives any good results of course, and precise turns out to be like every other latex out there.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Advertising I am selling precise 3rd revision from length of 15cm.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JRGG5PV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_k1b1BbHJH7XX6

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

JPD-Madrid said:


> Advertising I am selling precise 3rd revision from length of 15cm.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JRGG5PV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_k1b1BbHJH7XX6
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Have you tried this new 3rd generation? I am curious to see if there is any difference, if it is equally stiff, softer etc. I think that if it is equally stiff, it may be a good sign, but I am not sure.


----------



## Northerner

skropi said:


> As we all know, precise came up with version 3 of their product line.
> I checked with Wu Jim, and the formula isn't the same.
> Now, what got me hooked to precise, is the difference in formula. 0.75 being way stronger than 1mm from other companies, can only mean that it was a quality band. This just meant that instead of 0.7 one should go for 0.6 for example.
> I don't know what the new formula will be like, but my best guess is that it will follow suit to the other latex's out there. I simply don't like this, as I don't like the change, because it throws my setups off. Maybe I am wrong, and this new formula will be even better, but a company is always seeking profit, so it's not likely that they will be offering better quality, and keep in mind that version 2 is already out of production.
> 
> I have a Theraband gold bandset which I will downsize as it is 25/20 cut, and will see if it works satisfactorily. If it does, then I may go back to it. It's only 6€ per meter anyway, a bit more expensive than Chinese latex, for sure, but at least it will be consistently what it is.
> New tbg is 0.56 approximately, which is somewhat of a middle ground, so I expect I can shoot from 3/8, to 5/16 steel long draw, with a narrower cut.
> All this if this bandset gives any good results of course, and precise turns out to be like every other latex out there.


TBG has not been consistent over the years. When I started using the Gold it was 0.30" (+ or - .01"). Then it dropped down to 0.26/0.27" for a while. It's been a lot of years since I bought TBG but you just stated that it's now down to 0.22". The TBG will stretch a bit in length while breaking in. This is not uncommon with any band.

I find that the Precise Yellow acts similar to the old TBG or .30" amber latex for power. With the Precise Yellow, a 9.5 lb draw weight at my 32" draw will do 210-212 fps with 3/8" steel. If I remember right, back when I shot TBG I was getting right around the same speed (or slightly less) but with a bit more draw weight.

IMO you don't need to go with the heaviest bands available to shoot 3/8" steel. The .75mm to 1.0mm would be my choice if I was shooting 7/16" to 1/2" steel or heavy lead. For 8mm to 3/8" steel I enjoy the thinner .40mm to .55mm and go for more stretch and less draw weight but still maintain a decent speed. Enjoy whatever makes you smile.


----------



## skropi

@Northerner, by yellow you mean the 0.55mm one? If that's the case, then precise is definitely denser than the rest, a 0.55 latex having the performance of 0.30.
My tests just showed that 0.75 precise is actually faster and stronger than 1mm gzk, which is a bit disappointing and will be relegated to hunting setups, meaning it will be used once-twice yearly.
I really do hope that the 3rd generation doesn't offer less quality.


----------



## skropi

A, yes, I agree with the lighter bands, that's what I am looking for now. I just thought that 0.75 wouldn't be so heavy. I have some 0.72 gzk coming soon too, which will be much softer, and I've got 0.37 sumeike (don't ask, I managed to find 0.37), which is much faster than I would like, as it destroys my targets with 8mm steel and long draw ????


----------



## JPD-Madrid

The new revision was released on 19th of Oct. i had not got it yet.

but the brand owner told me it is totally new receipt and performance very well.



skropi said:


> JPD-Madrid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertising I am selling precise 3rd revision from length of 15cm.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JRGG5PV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_k1b1BbHJH7XX6
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried this new 3rd generation? I am curious to see if there is any difference, if it is equally stiff, softer etc. I think that if it is equally stiff, it may be a good sign, but I am not sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Northerner

skropi said:


> @Northerner, by yellow you mean the 0.55mm one? If that's the case, then precise is definitely denser than the rest, a 0.55 latex having the performance of 0.30.
> My tests just showed that 0.75 precise is actually faster and stronger than 1mm gzk, which is a bit disappointing and will be relegated to hunting setups, meaning it will be used once-twice yearly.
> I really do hope that the 3rd generation doesn't offer less quality.


My bad. I missed a decimal point on the TBG. It was originally .030" (inches)... then down to 0.026" and now down to 0.022" (as you stated). This converts to 0.76mm... down to 0.66mm and then down to 0.56mm.

Yes, the Precise Yellow that I am using is the 0.55mm. Measurement wise it would be similar to the TBG that you mentioned (.56mm) but I'm betting that the Yellow is much more efficient.


----------



## skropi

Northerner said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Northerner, by yellow you mean the 0.55mm one? If that's the case, then precise is definitely denser than the rest, a 0.55 latex having the performance of 0.30.
> My tests just showed that 0.75 precise is actually faster and stronger than 1mm gzk, which is a bit disappointing and will be relegated to hunting setups, meaning it will be used once-twice yearly.
> I really do hope that the 3rd generation doesn't offer less quality.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. I missed a decimal point on the TBG. It was originally .030" (inches)... then down to 0.026" and now down to 0.022" (as you stated). This converts to 0.76mm... down to 0.66mm and then down to 0.56mm.
> 
> Yes, the Precise Yellow that I am using is the 0.55mm. Measurement wise it would be similar to the TBG that you mentioned (.56mm) but I'm betting that the Yellow is much more efficient.
Click to expand...

It's more efficient for sure. If you remember, we run some tests, me comparing tbg to gzk 0.8, and gzk was a clear winner in all respects, speed, draw weight etc


----------



## skropi

Hmmm, guys, how much life are you getting out of precise 0.75? I don't seem to get much, and I am not stretching it much, just shy of 500%, and a bit less. My taper isn't extreme either, at around 14/11. 
I am using a constrictor knot, and pre-stretch about 3mm before tightening up.
I've made a bandset now tied with wrap and tuck, to check if it is the twine I use not suitable though. It is cotton though, so it shouldn't be hurting the bands.


----------

